# PTSB letter recieved - Not eligible



## fuzzy10 (31 Jul 2015)

We have a long standing complaint open with the FSO.

We received our letter from PTSB which states "We have examined your account & we are NOT eligible to participate in the mortgage redress programme." PTSB would like to meet us to discuss our individual circumstances & our FSO complaint.

Meanwhile, the FSO has written to us with options..

1. Accept & meet the bank (any discussions you have with them will be entirely separate from the complaints’ resolution and investigation processes of the FSO)

2. Mediation conducted by this Office, subject to Permanent TSB’s willingness to take part in that process.

3. If you do not wish to consider either of those options, please confirm this in writing and I will seek to progress your Complaint through this Office as a matter of priority.

We are obviously very disappointed with this outcome & unsure with what option to pursue next?

Brendan / Padraig: Any info/ advice would be much appreciated..


----------



## phil (31 Jul 2015)

What did your contract say i know u mentioned you had no rate specified. Did u have special conditions in you contract.


----------



## Kiffagirl (31 Jul 2015)

Oh Fuzzy10, that's awful.

Can you outline your case?


----------



## matan (31 Jul 2015)

God fuzzy10 thats very disheartening to hear!  As per Kiffagirl what was your original case?  When did you take out your mortgage and when did you break fixed term?  Had you phoned the back the past two weeks to see if you were part of the investigation?


----------



## fuzzy10 (31 Jul 2015)

Putting aside my disappointment & dismay with the PTSB decision... My main concern now is weather to meet the bank, mediate with the FSO or pursue directly with my long standing complaint...


----------



## phil (31 Jul 2015)

I think Padraic Kissane is the best one to answer that or your own adviser


----------



## Hopefully (31 Jul 2015)

Hi Fuzzy10 sorry to hear about the letter you got today. In my opinion you should meet with PTSB even though they will probably refuse l. I think Padraic is out of office till Tuesday. Might b a stupid question but did your rate change over the last 2 weeks?


----------



## fuzzy10 (31 Jul 2015)

Hopefully said:


> Might b a stupid question but did your rate change over the last 2 weeks?


 
No, rate unchanged.


----------



## Lauren 5 (31 Jul 2015)

Sorry to here that fuzzy, I would agree to meet with them. They might try and resolve your case if it's a bit different,


----------



## Raging Bull (31 Jul 2015)

The fact they want to mediate means you have a decent case first time I have ever heard of them mediating


----------



## fuzzy10 (31 Jul 2015)

Raging Bull; reread the post. The FSO are offering mediation. PTSB would need to agree to this mediation before it can commence.


----------

